# [off] Internet, DNS et nom de domaine (résolu)

## Pixys

Bonjour à tous,

le sujet n'est pas en lien direct avec Gentoo donc si un modo le supprime je ne serais pas (trop) vexé.

Je ne sais pas si c'est les vacances où la chaleur mais je m'emmêle les pinceaux en matière d'Internet.

Jusqu'à maintenant j'étais en mutualisé donc tout était géré pour moi ; aujourd'hui je veux reprendre la main donc j'ai pris un dédié Kimsufi. Celui-ci est destiné à héberger des sites internet (NginX) par exemple www.bob.fr et www.alice.com et et des adresses mail (Postfix) par exemple mail@bob.fr et mail@alice.com. Je dispose d'une seule IP fixe.

j'ai compris qu'un serveur DNS transcrivait de nom de domaine en adresse IP corespondante ; je pense avoir compris que mon serveur pouvait faire serveur DNS (BIND ?). Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est un niveau du nom de domaine : celui-ci doit-il être obligatoirement enregistré chez un registrar ? Ne peut-il pas juste être défini dans mon serveur DNS ?

Autre question un peu débile (Note pour moi-même : arrêter la vodka, ça tue les neurones) : je ne possède qu'une IP fixe cela veut-il dire que bob.fr et alice.com pointeront tout les deux sur cette même IP ? Est-ce le serveur web (NginX) qui se charge de coordonner les choses ? Qu'en est-il pour les adresses mails ?

D'autres questions viendront peut-être en fonction de vos réponses.

merci beaucoup et désolé si ça semble trivialLast edited by Pixys on Tue Aug 18, 2009 2:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Oupsman

Oui il faut absolument enregistrer ton nom de domaine auprès d'un registar. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'il faut bien qu'il y'ait quelque part la connaissance que le serveur de nom de domaine pour le domaine alice.com est le 123.234.123.234. Si tu crées un DNS sur ton serveur, mais que personne ne le connait, tu n'iras pas loin  :Wink:  Je te conseille la lecture de l'article suivant sur Wikipedia : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_Server surtout le paragraphe "Un système distribué"

NginX : cette documentation est ton amie >>> CLICK <<<

Pour les mails, j'utilise personnellement qmail, vpopmail et dovecot. Suis la documentation gentoo pour la mise en place et ça roulera tout seul. 

Ah oui : ne prend SURTOUT PAS la distribution OVH Release 2. Prends toi plutot une gentoo. La release 2 est une pure merde (et je pèse mes mots).

----------

## Pixys

ah ben ouai vu sous cet angle... merci   :Smile: 

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Ah oui : ne prend SURTOUT PAS la distribution OVH Release 2. Prends toi plutot une gentoo. La release 2 est une pure merde (et je pèse mes mots).

 

Oui je me suis fait une gentoo maison, pour le moment, je bataille avec seLinux.

----------

## El_Goretto

[bruit]

Mon kimsufi à moi personnel que j'ai, avec un nom de domaine (en .org pas trop cher et 100% administrable chez gandi), et un nginx en reverse proxy, c'est que du bonheur tellement ça marche bien tellement c'est simple tellement ça va vite.  :Smile: 

OpenVZ ftw, tiens, en passant.

[/bruit]

----------

## swilmet

Il y a un wiki sur l'auto-hébergement :

http://wiki.auto-hebergement.fr/

Peut-être que ça te sera utile.

----------

## profy

J'heberge mes zones dns sur une kimsufi aussi.

J'utilise le manager d'ovh pour réserver mes noms de domaine c'est pas cher et c'est bien plus pratique qu'utiliser un registrar externe.

Dans le manager, tu peux choisir de configurer ton propre serveur en serveur dns primaire (là ou les modifications sont effectuées), il propose aussi un serveur secondaire fournit chez OVH, pratique pour redonder ta kimsufi sans casser tes dns.

Voici la configuration de la délégation que tu fais dans le manager :

@       IN      NS      ksXXXXXX.kimsufi.com. ;le dns de ton propre serveur fournit par ovh

@       IN      NS      ns.kimsufi.com. ;le server secondaire d'ovh)

----------

## Pixys

Ok merci beaucoup à tous, j'y vois plus clair.

----------

